# L'ORSO E LA STATUETTA



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Può una trama banale e lineare tenermi incollato allo schermo per quasi 3 ore?
Possono dei personaggi con lo spessore di una carta velina provocare empatia?
Può da solo un esercizio registico impeccabile costruito attorno a un attore per fargli vincere l'ambito Oscar giustificare la sua visione?
Sono andato al cinema a vedere Revenant con queste domande in testa, quindi parecchio condizionato dai legittimi dubbi per una produzione che prima ancora della sua uscita aveva tutti gli occhi addosso per le altissime aspettative create.
Beh, era davvero tanto che non mi esaltavo per la visione di un film (non è vero, Django Unchanted è uscito solo un paio di anni prima), sono rimasto incollato per più di due ore e mezza senza un attimo di esitazione, semplice estasi audiovisiva.
Ci sono scene semplicemente memorabili (su tutte l'attaco indiano iniziale, il combattimento tra Hugh e l'orso, il confronto finale tra i due antagonisti) ma tutto il film è un'orgia di scelte registiche semplicemente perfette. La fotografia è aiutata dai paesaggi di una bellezza mozzafiato, ma riesce incredibilmente a esaltarli ulteriormente.
La storia di per sè non ha davvero molti spunti di riflessione, è di una piattezza disarmante... ma davvero in un film così è semplicemente funzionale, allo scopo di non distrarre lo spettatore con alcun pensiero laterale. Qui è l'immagine che la fa da padrona, e solo con quelle che si sviluppa il racconto.
E la scelta non potrebbe essere migliore. Parla la natura che viene così ben rappresentata nella sua maestosa potenza. Parlano le scene d'azione assolutamente adrenaliniche. Parlano gli sguardi e le espressioni di personaggi perfettamente inquadrati nella loro pur sterile caratterizzazione.
Perchè il tutto risulti credibile c'è bisogno di effetti speciali di notevole fattura. E qui non si può proprio storcere il naso: mai visto effetti speciali così tanto ben integrati nelle scene di un film, tanto da non scorgere alcun distacco tra ciò che è veramente girato e ciò che è stato reso tale dalla computer grafica. Il risultato ottenuto è magnifico, la scena dell'assalto indiano ad esempio riesce persino a superare per impatto e spessore registico anche lo sbarco in Normandia di "Salvate il sodato Ryan", ergendosi a nuovo termine di paragone per le pellicole a venire.
I personaggi del film sono appena abbozzati, non ci si sforza a carpirne aspetti e peculiarità, eppure in qualche modo rendono perfettamente nello svolgersi degli eventi. Perchè? Per loro parlano le emozioni espresse in campo, semplici quanto giganteggianti rispetto le loro presunte personalità.
Hugh Glass: rabbia, vendetta
John Fitzgerald: pragmatismo, avidità
Hawk: lealta, rispetto
Jim Bridger: pavidità,ignavia 
Non sono in campo persone, cioè caleidoscopiche figure dalle moltitudini sfaccettature. Ma emozioni che prevaricano i personaggi stessi, potenti eppure in totale balia dell'ambiente così ostile. E con tale chiave di lettura tutto assume un senso, perchè funzionale al risultato.
Ma veniamo al nocciolo della questione: recitazione da Oscar? Sì, l'interpretazione di DiCaprio è semplicemente splendida. Difficile, data dalle condizioni proibitive in cui le sue scene vengono girate, ma ancor più difficile è rendere credibile un personaggio senza background a caratterizzarlo. Ci sono solo i suoi sguardi, le sue espressioni, ma tanto basta per immedesimarsi nella sofferenza provata dal suo personaggio. 
E un encomio per la recitazione di Hardy, un "villain" veramente efficace. Vedere un inglese come il buon Tom essere così a proprio agio nel ruolo di uno yankee del sud avido e spietato fa crescere nel sottoscritto la stima per lui.
Che poi l'Oscar venga assegnato o meno al bel Leonardo onestamente poco me ne cala, il film va visto e ammirato per le indubbie qualità intrinseche della pellicola...


----------

